# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  To delegate effectively, you have to go away.

## Dave A

I'm starting to believe that the only way to truly delegate effectively is to go away.

I've noticed a distinct increase in results within my business every time I go away for a week or two. And I think I've finally figured out why (well - a logical reason other than the possibility that I'm actually getting in everyone's way  :Big Grin:  ).

Before I go into my pet theory on this, has anyone else noticed this sort of phenomenon?

----------


## Debbiedle

Hi Dave 

Most managers find it extremely hard to walk away after delegating, but with correct delegation the required feedback times are built into the original instruction and a good manager will hold back until that feedback time comes around.  This means that you are allowing for creativity and growth (along with errors  :EEK!:  ) and not micro managing.

----------


## Graeme

As common as income tax - known as the "Let's show the boss what we can do" routine.  

When you return, express surprise, praise them.

----------


## Moolis

Hi Dave

YES! to my shame (joke) every time!!! But i am prowd of my staff (we are a big Pet Shop) for taking the opportunity to prove that they know what they do! 

*AT LAST* I could go on holiday AND enjoy it!!!!!

Always hooked on pets greetings
Moolis

----------


## Dave A

This is getting interesting indeed. Great to know I'm not alone in experiencing this.

One of the "rules" I think is that you *do* need a valid reason for not being there. If you're just goofing off I can't forsee the same result - at least not so consistently. I wonder what the "time away" parameters are? I've noticed this phenomenon when I've been away in the 4 days - 2 weeks range.

----------

